# Anyone use Skybox F3/F5 OpenBox?



## ashmo (Jul 1, 2011)

Thinking of getting one of these as sky it just a rip off now how do they compare? How do they work?


----------



## L00NEY (Feb 22, 2010)

bump ... anyone used these. anygood?


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

There is/was a Gold Member who 'knows all about' these boxes, so there's a thread somewhere I think.


----------



## Asouf (Jul 10, 2010)

Yes

Work Brilliantly

£40 6 months £60 12 months

All S*Y channels, All movies, S*Y Sports, B* Sports, 3D.. No PPV though..

Box of Fleabay £40.. DO NOT get one with 'free 12 month gift' as it will be cut off in weeks and no way of tracing Fleabay merchant easily.. Plenty ways of obtaining 'gift cards' from other reputable sites..

You will need to change your LNB to a quad LNB if you want to use S*Y still or just remove S*Y box and put the shotgun F-plugs directly into your openbox


----------



## stfc (Oct 28, 2005)

ashmo said:


> Thinking of getting one of these as sky it just a rip off now how do they compare? How do they work?


yes the f5 works well, you need to find a server, for cardsharing, there are plenty about, some better than others, 15 quid for 3 months, I'm happy with that


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Any lag or freezing problems lads?


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

I get the odd freeze with my vu+ duo, but i put that down to my internet connection, its been alot better since i got fibre


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

someone link me to one of these boxes please


----------



## Asouf (Jul 10, 2010)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Original-openbox-X5-Pro-HD-FTA-satellite-receiver-VFD-Display-USB-Wifi-Antenna-/161116117491?pt=UK_Sound_Vision_Satellite_TV_Receivers&hash=item258344d9f3

Get the VFD version.. The old style red matrix displays look very poor IMHO


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

£81! mg:


----------



## Asouf (Jul 10, 2010)

bigforbday said:


> £81! mg:


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-Openbox-X5-HDMI-1080p-PVR-FTA-HD-satellite-receiver-support-Wifi-3G-IPTV/121208817088?rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.m1851&_trkparms=aid%3D222002%26algo%3DSIC.FIT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D286%26meid%3D4603548378158897016%26pid%3D100005%26prg%3D1048%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D5%26sd%3D161116117491%26

Some people want owt for nowt... Your saving £840 a year by using one...


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

Does it allow recording etc, looks a bit basic


----------



## Aliking10 (May 17, 2013)

Is there any issue if you have an existing sky account?

Do you get all the middle east and american channels so you can watch the football?


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

Asouf said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-Openbox-X5-HDMI-1080p-PVR-FTA-HD-satellite-receiver-support-Wifi-3G-IPTV/121208817088?rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.m1851&_trkparms=aid%3D222002%26algo%3DSIC.FIT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D286%26meid%3D4603548378158897016%26pid%3D100005%26prg%3D1048%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D5%26sd%3D161116117491%26
> 
> Some people want owt for nowt... Your saving £840 a year by using one...


cheeky git, i dont really know what they are, do you get american channels nd stuff? like espn nd all them goodies?


----------



## Asouf (Jul 10, 2010)

bigforbday said:


> cheeky git, i dont really know what they are, do you get american channels nd stuff? like espn nd all them goodies?


questions questions questions..

yes you can record if you get one with a hard drive built in, or put one in yourself.. look for PVR in the title.. bit dearer than the basic models

no problem with existing account, just add a quad lnb so u can still watch your skybox then flick over to the openbox if you want to watch sports, movies etc

you get FULL sky package as stated in my initial reply.. movies, sports, bt sport, 3d channel, mufc channel etc.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

How do these compare to android boxes? I only read about the latter recently, but it seems they are internet only.


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

latblaster said:


> There is/was a Gold Member who 'knows all about' these boxes, so there's a thread somewhere I think.


Me? ;-)


----------



## casebian (Sep 12, 2012)

good boxes got one at the minute


----------



## L00NEY (Feb 22, 2010)

is this anygood? just hook box up to the dish and internet and find a card supplier? is that right

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/171007604757?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## ashmo (Jul 1, 2011)

Any of these got a working 7 Day EPG?


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

vu+ duo I have does, only box ive had so cannot say for the others


----------



## casebian (Sep 12, 2012)

think theres an new softrware update on the fs5 for epg dont really bother me to be honest its a second box for bedroom


----------



## skinnnyfat (Feb 26, 2012)

I have a box that connects to something called proton server, it worked well but cut off every 6 months and had to be given to my friends brothers uncles nephew to get re chipped for.six more.months. Re chip guy has vanished now so no idea how to reconnect it.


----------



## cookie1983 (Jan 6, 2012)

I have been around these box's / setups for quite a few years now and know the in's and outs of the setup for user ect ....... I have a skybox , vu+ , amiko alien and a few more plus i've setup loads for friends, family and friends of friends and can highly recommend these.

First of all the skybox or openbox range is the basic box just for watching all the channels no tv guide and can only record the channel your watching and tv guide is now and next.

for tv guide you need a box that runs enigma 2 for example , cloud ibox 2 is a very cheap box £80 and loads better for tv guide. to record one channel while watching another you need a high end receiver like vu duo , vu solo2 , vu duo2 , or cheap amiko alien 2 these box's are all enigma 2 firmware with twin tuners hence thats why your able to record and watch different channels.

Now if your not that tech savy the enigma 2 based receivers are more difficult to setup a and this is why the skybox / openbox range is easier to get going .


----------



## cookie1983 (Jan 6, 2012)

skinnnyfat said:


> I have a box that connects to something called proton server, it worked well but cut off every 6 months and had to be given to my friends brothers uncles nephew to get re chipped for.six more.months. Re chip guy has vanished now so no idea how to reconnect it.


Whats the name of your reciever?


----------



## skinnnyfat (Feb 26, 2012)

cookie1983 said:


> Whats the name of your reciever?


Neosat 9900hd


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Everyone at work is running these raspberry pi devices which get all free sky stuff and movies etc.

One of our techies sets them up, god knows what he does with them but they sound awesome.

Someone is running one of these too: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/FANTASTIC-NEW-ULTIMATE-M6-ANDROID-XBMC-MEDIA-STREAM-TV-BOX-JAILBROKEN-JAILBREK-/141116715206?pt=UK_Sound_Vision_Internet_TV_Media_Streamers&hash=item20db3630c6


----------



## cookie1983 (Jan 6, 2012)

skinnnyfat said:


> Neosat 9900hd


Hmm had a look online never heard of those receivers . do they use mgcamd or cccam? you might see this in the menu's?


----------



## cookie1983 (Jan 6, 2012)

L00NEY said:


> is this anygood? just hook box up to the dish and internet and find a card supplier? is that right
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/171007604757?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


Hi yes these work perfect but can only record what your watching and the tv guide is just now and next.


----------



## skinnnyfat (Feb 26, 2012)

cookie1983 said:


> Hmm had a look online never heard of those receivers . do they use mgcamd or cccam? you might see this in the menu's?


I know it needs to be plugged into a router to work and I know that every one who sells

or deals with them.is from.Pakistan.


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

Could I get sky multi room and set one up in my bedroom using that? Also is there a channel list somewhere?

I've got sky go on my xbox but the quality aint best and theres not that many channels so I wouldn't paying a bit more and getting everything


----------



## cookie1983 (Jan 6, 2012)

skinnnyfat said:


> I know it needs to be plugged into a router to work and I know that every one who sells
> 
> or deals with them.is from.Pakistan.


I'll have a good look into them and see if i can help get yours running


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

I got one. Bloody awesome!!!!


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

The interface is terrible, but the channels are super. I pay a guy 10 quid a month and get everything... even box office boxing etc and porn channels haha


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

And theres still never fcuk all on worth watching :laugh:

The 5er a month i pay for all channels is seriously all sky is worth, the movie channels are a massive ****take with how often each film is repeated


----------



## sw2012 (Jun 5, 2012)

I have skybox f5. You can record with them if you put a memory stick on back or hardrive. Can also watch movies you download off net and put on memory stick, I pay £15 for 3 months. If anyone needs a supplier after they get a box go on tech kings and There is a thread on there u ask for server and they get in contact with you


----------



## sw2012 (Jun 5, 2012)

They use mgcam and cccam and yea they have to either have a wireless adaptor plugged in or plugged in router


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

I bought one at Xmas,lost all free channels after a week and to this day still can't download the channel list to update it. Any help would be appreciated


----------



## jamieGSi (Feb 3, 2009)

luther1 said:


> I bought one at Xmas,lost all free channels after a week and to this day still can't download the channel list to update it. Any help would be appreciated


you'll get a channel list from ajsat website, plenty guides on YouTube on how to update it


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

luther1 said:


> I bought one at Xmas,lost all free channels after a week and to this day still can't download the channel list to update it. Any help would be appreciated


you can download the channel list off the tech kings forum


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

@Asouf where can you buy one of these subscriptions from? Does it give you a list of the channels before you purchase it?


----------



## sw2012 (Jun 5, 2012)

One of the channel lists on tech kings Is same order as sky so 106 is sky one


----------



## Asouf (Jul 10, 2010)

Del Boy 01 said:


> @Asouf where can you buy one of these subscriptions from? Does it give you a list of the channels before you purchase it?


N: testline.dyndns.tv 55055 wednesday lsdjfhp7eujdhww983rh32u 01 02 03 04 05 06 07 08 09 10 11 12 13 14

Expires at 9pm


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

Asouf said:


> N: testline.dyndns.tv 55055 wednesday lsdjfhp7eujdhww983rh32u 01 02 03 04 05 06 07 08 09 10 11 12 13 14
> 
> Expires at 9pm


cheers mate


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

If any of us bought a box off ebay, can we easily programme it ourselves to get all the channels?


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

If so how? I pay a guy a tenner a month, bit if its simple to setup then I coukd do another one myself


----------



## sw2012 (Jun 5, 2012)

Yea you can program the box yourself but you still need a server to share the sky off as it's basically card sharing your watching the person you pay monthly's sky. The boxes come as a standard sat recieve you just change the software/firmware and channel lists. It tells you how to do it all on tech kings


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

What type of server do you need?


----------



## markwrxppp (Jul 23, 2010)

Anyone know if u can get a cable version?


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

sw2012 said:


> Yea you can program the box yourself but you still need a server to share the sky off as it's basically card sharing your watching the person you pay monthly's sky. The boxes come as a standard sat recieve you just change the software/firmware and channel lists. It tells you how to do it all on tech kings


Where can I learn to do this myself?


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

i followed a guide from linuxsat-support.com


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

PLauGE said:


> i followed a guide from linuxsat-support.com


Do you get all the subscription channels? And did you need a server etc?


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

Need to find a guy, theres one in this thread does it, cant think of his name but hes posted here, and yea get every channel


----------



## sw2012 (Jun 5, 2012)

You can also go on tech kings. That forum has instructions and lots of suppliers


----------



## TheOne1983 (Feb 7, 2014)

without a 'guy' to come round and do it i wouldnt waste my time


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

Why? its not that hard


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

PLauGE said:


> Need to find a guy, theres one in this thread does it, cant think of his name but hes posted here, and yea get every channel


 @Kennyken


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Not hard if you know how to do it (which I dont)


----------



## sw2012 (Jun 5, 2012)

What box do you want to buy and I will get info for you how to do it


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

I have a skybox f5 which someone else installed. I'd like to know how to set them up myself for other people


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

Follow the guide then in the link i provided for you, id never set eyes on a box before it arrived on my doorstep so you have that advantage over me and i was up and running within an hour


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

i run my own server and have many happy customers!


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Zola said:


> Where can I learn to do this myself?


did you get sorted mate? ive the f5s and although it was set up for me i believe i can now do it myself

i can put the cline/nline on, i deleted my channel list and installed another to see if i could do it and all worked fine, easier than you'd think


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

safc49 said:


> did you get sorted mate? ive the f5s and although it was set up for me i believe i can now do it myself
> 
> i can put the cline/nline on, i deleted my channel list and installed another to see if i could do it and all worked fine, easier than you'd think


Nice! Do you have a guide or anything I can follow? I would buy a box and experiment on it


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

Are ya furking mad, you asked for a guide last time, and i linked you to one, so did someone else,


----------



## tyke1 (Dec 17, 2010)

Might av a look into this. Looks good. Cost me a fortune for sky.


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

I downloaded a new channel list onto my usb and the usb option on the tv still won't highlight to enable me to click on it. Any ideas please?


----------



## nick-oh-lars (Jul 16, 2013)

luther1 said:


> I downloaded a new channel list onto my usb and the usb option on the tv still won't highlight to enable me to click on it. Any ideas please?


Are you going through update or player menu? and is the file named correctly?


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

nick-oh-lars said:


> Are you going through update or player menu? and is the file named correctly?


I went into menu,tools etc and even tried two different usb's. I'm no wizard on computers but the shop mailed me fool proof instructions. Still couldn't do it


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

This is my mine ;-)


----------



## nick-oh-lars (Jul 16, 2013)

file is in the root directory and called TP_PROG.DBS

?


----------



## nick-oh-lars (Jul 16, 2013)

luther1 said:


> I went into menu,tools etc and even tried two different usb's. I'm no wizard on computers but the shop mailed me fool proof instructions. Still couldn't do it


follow these...... http://www.techkings.org/skybox-f3-f5-f6/47720-how-update-your-channel-list-skyboxes.html


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

nick-oh-lars said:


> follow these...... http://www.techkings.org/skybox-f3-f5-f6/47720-how-update-your-channel-list-skyboxes.html


Thanks for you help Nick


----------



## nick-oh-lars (Jul 16, 2013)

@Kennyken , that dreambox/blackhole?


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

nick-oh-lars said:


> @Kennyken , that dreambox/blackhole?


Vu+ Duo mate. Twin tuner + 1000GB hard Drive.

Yes running blackhole


----------



## nick-oh-lars (Jul 16, 2013)

VU+ duo is next on my list.


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)




----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Zola said:


> Nice! Do you have a guide or anything I can follow? I would buy a box and experiment on it


http://www.techkings.org/skybox-f3-f5-f6/41018-skybox-f3-set-up-guide-tutorial.html

will work with f5 also

and plagues link is also good mate, lots of info


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

Kennyken said:


> This is my mine ;-)


same as mine just switched from vix


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

same box to lol


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Zola said:


> The interface is terrible, but the channels are super. I pay a guy 10 quid a month and get everything... even box office boxing etc and porn channels haha


That's very dear I paid £65 for 18 months viewing of all channels


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

BigTrev said:


> That's very dear I paid £65 for 18 months viewing of all channels


Compared to yours Dear Trev yes. But instead of giving virgin 70 a month for broadband and sky they now get 20 and month  all relative.


----------



## J89 (Dec 16, 2011)

Moving to a new apartment soon which has a communal dish, anybody know if these boxes work fine off them? Was going to sign up to Sky but these seem much more appealing.


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

so long as you got a ariel from the sky dish it will work


----------



## J89 (Dec 16, 2011)

Cheers - going to do a bit more reading on it before making a purchase but looks spot on.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

J89 said:


> Moving to a new apartment soon which has a communal dish, anybody know if these boxes work fine off them? Was going to sign up to Sky but these seem much more appealing.


shouldnt be a problem as long as you have the ariel cables


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Asouf said:


> N: testline.dyndns.tv 55055 wednesday lsdjfhp7eujdhww983rh32u 01 02 03 04 05 06 07 08 09 10 11 12 13 14
> 
> Expires at 9pm


I have an F5 Skybox and got home tonight and all bar the Freeview channels are scrambled. I am assuming the original "free gift" has expired?

I am looking for a reliable site I can buy a subscription from...can anyone hook a brother up? (I have no idea what the quoted post means by the way, hence me quoting it. What does it mean OP?)


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

Double J said:


> I have an F5 Skybox and got home tonight and all bar the Freeview channels are scrambled. I am assuming the original "free gift" has expired?
> 
> I am looking for a reliable site I can buy a subscription from...can anyone hook a brother up? (I have no idea what the quoted post means by the way, hence me quoting it. What does it mean OP?)


If you're after a new subscription then try the verified server section of this forum mate

http://www.cs-world.org/


----------



## Asouf (Jul 10, 2010)

Double J said:


> I have an F5 Skybox and got home tonight and all bar the Freeview channels are scrambled. I am assuming the original "free gift" has expired?
> 
> I am looking for a reliable site I can buy a subscription from...can anyone hook a brother up? (I have no idea what the quoted post means by the way, hence me quoting it. What does it mean OP?)


The code is a daily code posted on a very reputable UK based forum offering a daily test line to ensure you know what your doing, shows all channels are available and are usually good until 9pm when it ends..


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

Just bought one of these so I'll let youse know how I get on


----------



## ashmo (Jul 1, 2011)

Kennyken said:


> i run my own server and have many happy customers!


How much is the service mate?


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Del Boy 01 said:


> Just bought one of these so I'll let youse know how I get on


just follow the guides in the links posted and you wont go wrong, my advise would be to read the guides once or twice before touching the box


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

safc49 said:


> just follow the guides in the links posted and you wont go wrong, my advise would be to read the guides once or twice before touching the box


I've downloaded a very in depth guide and watched few videos so I should hopefully be alright. How long have you had your box for?


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Del Boy 01 said:


> I've downloaded a very in depth guide and watched few videos so I should hopefully be alright. How long have you had your box for?


about 3 or 4 months mate


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

safc49 said:


> about 3 or 4 months mate


How are you finding it? I've heard the epg and pvr is turd on it, do you plan on upgrading it in the future?


----------



## nick-oh-lars (Jul 16, 2013)

the epg is a non starter, you may as well forget it has an effort at one. As is the pvr function.

If you want something with an epg then consider a dreambox clone or a VU+


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Del Boy 01 said:


> How are you finding it? I've heard the epg and pvr is turd on it, do you plan on upgrading it in the future?


i find it ok mate. its very basic but does what i need it to, watch tv lol.

im not sure how the new epg is as that needs to be stored on a usb drive. theres only one usb slot and mine is taken up by the wireless adapter

when i have spare cash to waste i would like to upgrade to be honest but for now its fine


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

nick-oh-lars said:


> the epg is a non starter, you may as well forget it has an effort at one. As is the pvr function.
> 
> If you want something with an epg then consider a dreambox clone or a VU+


those vu+ boxes are crazy money. the reason i switched from sky was to save money


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

nick-oh-lars said:


> the epg is a non starter, you may as well forget it has an effort at one. As is the pvr function.
> 
> If you want something with an epg then consider a dreambox clone or a VU+


not sure a clone would be wise, theyre easy to brick and made with cheaper components than the original


----------



## nick-oh-lars (Jul 16, 2013)

safc49 said:


> not sure a clone would be wise, theyre easy to brick and made with cheaper components than the original


I say a clone, as they aren't as unstable as you might think. also, a genuine dreambox is ridiculous money. Hence why VU+ are so popular.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

nick-oh-lars said:


> I say a clone, as they aren't as unstable as you might think. also, a genuine dreambox is ridiculous money. Hence why VU+ are so popular.


a clone is a cheap, inferior copy of the original. something id stay away from personally


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

Got the vu+ duo myself, went for it as i wanted something as close to a sky box in features as possible, sky hd box's are the mutts nuts to be fair and going from one of those, to one of the cheaper options sounds like a nightmare


----------



## BOWSER (Jan 14, 2014)

I've got the vu+ solo 2, brilliant piece of kit. it's a shame Icefilms and 1channel have moved out the country. movies25 is pretty good though...anyone got the latest BH image?

If a vu+ is too much money then I'd recommend a technomate t2


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

BOWSER said:


> I've got the vu+ solo 2, brilliant piece of kit. it's a shame Icefilms and 1channel have moved out the country. movies25 is pretty good though...anyone got the latest BH image?
> 
> If a vu+ is too much money then I'd recommend a technomate t2


ive been looking at those technomate boxes for when its time to upgrade. a bit more in my price range


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

All set up after about half an hour, not as easy as I expected but it's worth the work


----------



## ashmo (Jul 1, 2011)

Does the 7 Day EPG work with the f5s?


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

as far as I know. nope


----------



## nick-oh-lars (Jul 16, 2013)

No. The EPG sucks ass


----------



## bukket (Jul 26, 2013)

hey

i recently ordered a new gift for my skybox F5 that is advertised as 100% freeze free and guess what? it freezes up every couple of minutes

Can anyone point me in the direction of a supplier that can actually offer 100% freeze free?

Thanks in advance


----------



## nick-oh-lars (Jul 16, 2013)

@Kennyken


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

I run my own server. I offer two seperate lines which must be used on the same device.

Freezing can sometimes be client related ie. Downloading stuff on another device.

Let me know if your interested.


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

Is it true sky have started to do something against these boxes, heard a few of the hd channels have already gone with more to go soon


----------



## Chris_Mcfc (Jan 14, 2012)

Yeah a few hd channels are down now due to sky rolling out mpeg5...

Looks like if the worst comes to the worst the sd channels will be available for a good while was there's still millions of sd boxes in use...


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

PLauGE said:


> Is it true sky have started to do something against these boxes, heard a few of the hd channels have already gone with more to go soon


Been reading a lot about this on the techkings forum. Something to do with the new sky epg done some damage and apparently sky are replacing all the old sky boxes that the servers use which will eventually kill off all the HD channels. There's lots of optimism though and I'm sure they'll eventually get something sorted. Yesterday BT Sport HD an Boxnation went down but it was just a matter of inputting the new channel frequency and searching. Have you had any problems with your vu box?


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

bukket said:


> hey
> 
> i recently ordered a new gift for my skybox F5 that is advertised as 100% freeze free and guess what? it freezes up every couple of minutes
> 
> ...


http://www.cs-world.org/index.php


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

Id not even noticed tbh mate, just noticed a thread on another forum which mentioned Crime hd and another couple of channels were gone, ive not even bothered to check but from the thread im assuming there gone

Dont think it will make a great deal of difference to me tbh, my subs ran out a few weeks back and i just didnt get around to paying them, still watched everything that we'd usually watch , mainly cbeebies for the kids :laugh:


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

Just been reading on that site, doesnt sound to hopeful ,


----------



## artful_dodger87 (Mar 4, 2011)

Looks like I joined the party late a 3 week old solo 2 and 1tb HD

Anybody want to buy it lol


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

artful_dodger87 said:


> Looks like I joined the party late a 3 week old solo 2 and 1tb HD
> 
> Anybody want to buy it lol


I'll give you a nifty for it


----------



## artful_dodger87 (Mar 4, 2011)

What's a nifty?


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

artful_dodger87 said:


> What's a nifty?


£50


----------



## artful_dodger87 (Mar 4, 2011)

Yeh you can have the hard drive for that, chancer lol


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Using the F5, its decent like, everything you need really. But the dreamboxes are better and you can get all the box office stuff too. (not sure if you can get box office on the F5's).


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

artful_dodger87 said:


> Yeh you can have the hard drive for that, chancer lol


Hahaa it was worth a try, how much did you end up paying for the box?


----------



## artful_dodger87 (Mar 4, 2011)

200 odd it was worth it for the football I've watched last few weeks without having to go the pub would've spent more than that down there.

I can still use it as a free view sat box that can record stuff and send media to it via FTP so still viable.


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

Still a great box, read that SD wont be effected (not yet anyway) and like you say plenty of features, always ftp'ing sh1te to mine to watch, or recording to the box then ftp'ing to my laptop, sure something will get sorted


----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

Won't be a huge amount of time until all the sky channels are recoded, then it's game over.

regardless, you can't beat the real mc coy ;-)


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

Benchbum said:


> regardless, you can't beat the real mc coy ;-)


Hows that then when people have been getting the exact same service for around £5 a month for every channel available plus big ppv events, not sure of price of full package, kids, movies, sports, porn, music

only thing im a bit gutted about is ill be missing the froch fight when i get back from my hols a few days before the fight


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Benchbum said:


> Won't be a huge amount of time until all the sky channels are recoded, then it's game over.
> 
> regardless, you can't beat the real mc coy ;-)


So they are recoded and that's it, no one could ever possibly crack them straight away again? Lol..... the real McCoy is nice, but the only benefit is the interface haha. ... I'd rather pay £10 a month for everything rather than £70 for a mere selection of channels.


----------

